# Dinette And Couch Mods



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Just did a couple of quick mods tonight.

I velcro'd the dinette cushions and I did the couch front mod.

I was tired of the cushions always sliding around so that one was obvious to get done.

The couch front mod I learned about from this forum.  I unscrewed the front and Gorilla glued some heavy duty magnets from Lowes on to the front cover of the couch.

See my Blog posts here:
http://travelingtek....on-the-dinette/
http://travelingtek....under-the-couch


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I've already done the cushion mod and it works great.

Forgive my ignorance but I can't quite figure out what you did with the sofa. Can you help me understand this?

Thanx


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I think that mod is where you remove the screws from the cover on the front of your couch and put magnets on the cover and on the couch. You then can easily remove the cover to store stuff under there.

Kevin


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Bingo. This is where my DW will put the extra pots and pans that we have been fighting with ever since we moved into the trailer. There is also enough room for the crock pot.

Downside, I think the couch has a slight bit of side to side give now. I will fix this by slipping some 1" block on each side of the couch effectively wedging it to the walls.

I took pix of the thing off so you can probably see what I am talking about in the pix. My couch had two screws holding the back legs to the floor so that the couch didn't slide during transit. I undid those and then pulled the couch out enough to flip it up to reach the screws on the front vanity plate. Then I just put the couch back and put those two screws back in. Easy. Whole process took like 7 minutes or less.

I got rectangle heavy duty ceramic magnets from Lowes for like $2.39 for two, and I used Gorilla glue to glue them to the back of the vanity plate (I did have to trim a little material out of the way). It will all make perfect sense as soon as you try it.

I may have to add a small block the center L bracket under the couch if this vanity cover slides down during travel. The magnets are strong, but slightly slippery against the metal.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> Bingo. This is where my DW will put the extra pots and pans that we have been fighting with ever since we moved into the trailer. There is also enough room for the crock pot.
> 
> Downside, I think the couch has a slight bit of side to side give now. I will fix this by slipping some 1" block on each side of the couch effectively wedging it to the walls.
> 
> ...


Rockler woodworking sells the magnets along with a magnet cup with screw hole. Screw the cup to the vanity cover, pop the magnet into the cup and away you go. I used two magnets on each side (top and bottom) And, yes the vanity cover does have a tendency to slide down to the floor, solution is to us a "L" shaped "mending bracket" to the couch to hold the vanity plate up. Sure does add lots of useable storage.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought four magnets. So what I did was glue 3 to the vanity board with gorilla glue. Then the 4th one I glued to the bottom of the center bracket. That prevents the vanity board from sliding down.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Just talked today to an outback rep at a local RV show. Keystone is listening. Here are two changes they are implementing based on comments they have received.

1) Airbeds will be coming with a roll out drawer under the couch, starting on units built in few weeks
2) They are rotating the dinette top 90 degrees on the frame. (as many of us have done) to keep from banging knees on the frame and to make it easier to drop the dinette down. Again, will show up on units built a few weeks from now.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Another method to keep the cusions in place is to take some non-slip kitchen shelf liner and staple it to the wood cover below the cusion. I too got tired of fighting with the sliding all of the time.

bbwb


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

bbwb said:


> Another method to keep the cusions in place is to take some non-slip kitchen shelf liner and staple it to the wood cover below the cusion. I too got tired of fighting with the sliding all of the time.
> 
> bbwb


I found the kitchen no slip shelf liner under the cushions works fine even if you don't staple it down.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

KTMRacer said:


> Just talked today to an outback rep at a local RV show. Keystone is listening.


I often wonder if this site is what they use for an R&D department...

Kevin


----------



## dmodechicky (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm so glad to see everyone share ideas! I'm going to do the table top mod. I'm sick of hitting my knees on the table legs. Also, thanks for the idea of the non-slip kitchen shelf liners. The cushions sliding out of place drives me batty!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

dmodechicky said:


> I'm so glad to see everyone share ideas! I'm going to do the table top mod. I'm sick of hitting my knees on the table legs. Also, thanks for the idea of the non-slip kitchen shelf liners. The cushions sliding out of place drives me batty!


Yeah I am going to turn my table legs also. Love that idea. Although with six of us, I sit at the end in a folding chair when we eat so I don't smack my knees on it much.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice mods but I have a couple concerns.

First, it appears from you comments on the sway to the couch that the front panel may be there to help keep the whole thing from racking. If you put too many people on the couch it may collapse.

Second, now that the only thing holding the front panel of the couch on is magnets, you may find all the stuff you store under there all over the place when driving on a winding road. Also, if you stop too suddenly, you may find the panel shot to the front of the trailer.

Just some things to consider.........


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Nice mods but I have a couple concerns.
> 
> First, it appears from you comments on the sway to the couch that the front panel may be there to help keep the whole thing from racking. If you put too many people on the couch it may collapse.
> 
> ...


As soon as the local dealer gets in units with the undercouch storage in stock, I'm going to stop by and see how the factory did it. The outback rep said it would be a pullout drawer setup, similar to what is under the dinette seats. My couch doesnt seem to sway without the cover attached. Currently we use the space for storage of bedding and sleeping bags.


----------

